# Loud stomach noises while nursing (3 wk old



## nannysmom (Aug 1, 2005)

My baby is three weeks old, but has been making loud stomach noises every time he nurses since he was 2 days old. It sounds like a growling or upset stomach. The noise lasts the entire feeding session. He doesn't spit up or act upset and cry. He sometimes latches off and on. He seems to be normal on all other fronts... he is having stools and wet diapers regularly. He is my fourth and I just don't remember so much noise with my other kids. Any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nannysmom* 
My baby is three weeks old, but has been making loud stomach noises every time he nurses since he was 2 days old. It sounds like a growling or upset stomach. The noise lasts the entire feeding session. He doesn't spit up or act upset and cry. He sometimes latches off and on. He seems to be normal on all other fronts... he is having stools and wet diapers regularly. He is my fourth and I just don't remember so much noise with my other kids. Any thoughts? Thanks!

Mine does this. I think part of it has to do with them taking in a bit of air when they first latch maybe?

My little guy gets gassy usually during/after a feed but otherwise seems fine.hth


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

our doc said it was actually hearing the milk "hit" the stomach when we took ds in when he was 1 day old for a suspected problem....I also think it is gas and general "rumblies"


----------

